

Facebook Doomed to Be Yahoo, Says Snapchat CEO - untilHellbanned
https://www.linkedin.com/pulse/snapchat-ceo-facebook-violently-implode-nicholas-carlson?trk=tod-home-art-list-large_0

======
retroafroman
And snapchat is doomed to be twitter, never making any money.

